# lt 8/36



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i have an old (1979?) sears lt 8/36. it has this "varidrive" thing. its like a torque converter thing that it controled by a lever on the side of the tractor. i know the tractor was not made to plow snow but i put a plow on it anyway because i needed something. since i began plowing the drive belts tend to bind up if i dont give it enough throttle (running almost full). does any one think that a transaxle could be installed in place of the varidrive, trans, and chain driven axle. these parts seem to be under built. i have a metal shop to build parts if nessesary. any help or advise is welcomed. thanks in advance.

mike-:driving:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Mike…

I guess what you are considering could be done but IMO by the
time you get the transaxle (presumably used) and the other parts
needed to make the conversion. Then add the effort to make the 
conversion and fabricate what would be needed to fit everything
together. You might wind up spending more than you would have
to if you picked up a decent used tractor that was originally equipped
with a transaxle. 

If you are considering the conversion because it is something you 
would enjoy doing then I have misspoken. In that case if you are
patient and keep a look-out on e-bay, you can probably pick up a
used transaxle for a decent price.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

one of my pastimes is making stuff from nothing. i build trailers, tractor equipment and other odds and ends for people i know. does anyone thing it would be a hard conversion to do or kind of easy if i get all the parts? thanks in advance

mike-


----------

